# MACAP Grinders - Price Reductions



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Once again we have lowered our MACAP grinder prices to kick start the World Cup Football 2014

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/macap-grinders


----------

